# NEED MSI N1996 MOTHERBOARD DRIVERS



## manishmanmad (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi Any one help me in getting MSI N1996 MOTHERBOARD DRIVERS


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Is this an OEM PC (HP,Emcahine,etc) if so then post the model number of the PC.

Double check the board to make sure there are no other identification numbers located anywhere.


----------



## VividProfessional (Apr 29, 2009)

I think is this is a msi board it will be numbered something like MSI-6738 or MSI-6434 if that helps


----------

